# Hyatt Membership



## Robert D (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a Hyatt resale membership and have a few questions:

- It appears the points level are something like 1300, 1400, 1450, 1800, 2000, and 2200, and the M&T are $800 - $1,100 per year regardless of the points level.  Is this correct and does the number of points have a bearing on the M&T amount?

- What is the sweet spot as far as points level is concerned considering the purchase price and M&T's when you buy resale? It looks like you need about 1450 pts to get a 1BR during diamond season.  What is the least amount per point that you can expect to pay for 1450 and up memberships.

- Is it correct that you can book at your home resort 12 mos. before check in but cannot book at a Hyatt resort other than your home resort until 6 mos. prior to check in?  Are you able to book any week at your home resort 12 mos in advance, or can you only book your deeded week 12 mos in advance?

- How hard is it to book high demand weeks (like 51-52) at Aspen or even a ski week in Colorado if you don't own at that resort?  My sense is that this is very difficult to do even if you have enough points but am not sure.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Kal (Jun 29, 2008)

Robert D said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Hyatt resale membership and have a few questions:
> 
> - ...does the number of points have a bearing on the M&T amount?
> 
> ...


 
The maintenance fees are the same for each resort unit.  It doesn't matter if the week you own is high-season or low-season.

You are guaranteed use of the unit you own.  You just have to confirm usage 6-months prior to the week you own, otherwise the unit is made available to other Club members.  The earliest you can reserve that unit is 12-months in advance, but given the guarantee, there's no need to make that decision so early.

You can reserve any unit in the HVC system at any time, IF you have points in your account and IF the unit is available.  You receive your points 12-months prior to the week you own.  Those points can be used for 18 months, but are more restricted during the last 6-months.

It is very difficult to reserve W51-52 at Aspen if you don't own that specific unit week at Aspen.  Other options are available at other resorts, but that's why those weeks are priced so highly.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Robert D said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Hyatt resale membership and have a few questions:
> 
> - It appears the points level are something like 1300, 1400, 1450, 1800, 2000, and 2200, and the M&T are $800 - $1,100 per year regardless of the points level.  Is this correct and does the number of points have a bearing on the M&T amount?
> 
> ...



RobertD

Kal is 100% correct many of us that own Hyatt have bought a couple of weeks. My suggestions is buy 2200 or have at lease 2200+ points so you can try to get ASPEN or any Hyatt in a 2 bed unit during the prime time weeks with a little planning and flexibility you will get the weeks you want yes even great ski weeks in Colorado. I seem still not to have enough points even with 4400 points but I love the Hyatt and Hyatt properties.

I would suggest any owners or want to be owners of Hyatt take the time and look at KAL"S Website it is the best aro0und especially for HYATT.

Good Luck


----------



## Robert D (Jun 29, 2008)

Kal, one question. You say that you can reserve any unit you want as long as you have enough points in your account and the unit is available. However, you say that the units are not released until 6 mos. before check in unless the owner does so.  From a practical point, does this mean that the availablility at most resorts is not there until 6 mos before check in and you need to act quickly at that point? Also, when you say you can reserve your unit 12 mos in advance, does this mean the unit that is on your deed or a similar unit at your home resort (i.e. a 2BR or 1BR if you own that)?  It sounds like you don't have any home resort preference except for the week on your deed.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Robert D said:


> Kal, one question. You say that you can reserve any unit you want as long as you have enough points in your account and the unit is available. However, you say that the units are not released until 6 mos. before check in unless the owner does so.  From a practical point, does this mean that the availablility at most resorts is not there until 6 mos before check in and you need to act quickly at that point? Also, when you say you can reserve your unit 12 mos in advance, does this mean the unit that is on your deed or a similar unit at your home resort (i.e. a 2BR or 1BR if you own that)?  It sounds like you don't have any home resort preference except for the week on your deed.



Robert,

You are correct 6 month out Hyatt releases the rooms that owners are not using as there home week (deeded set week).  You have no home resort preference except your week that you own.

Bob


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2008)

I have seen many requests that were filled more than 6-months out.  Actually, any time that a unit is released, it becomes available to the Club.  That release can occur by an owner notification to Hyatt (which could occur 12-months out) or an owner using points which would automatically release the unit without formal notification.


----------



## nolesman98 (Jul 9, 2008)

*4400 pts is not enough???*

Hey Carmel, 

You said that you seem to not have enough points sometimes, even with 4400.  What is it that you try to get with 4400 pts and can't get?


----------

